# is this 82 Colnago Super worth $800?



## ivzhao (Jul 5, 2006)

the description of this Colnago from the seller is like this:
"
Vintage hand made italian road/criterium bike.
56cm Colnago Super (Giuseppe Saronni) Frame, Columbus SL tubing.
Candy Apple Red/White w/Chrome Fork.

Legendary Campagnolo Super Record Gruppo; brakes, hubs (both sets), downtube shifters, front and rear derailleurs, headset, crankset, 52/42 chainrings, bottom bracket, seat stem. ttt neck, criterium bars. Sella Italia saddle.

Mavic Rims: 1 set G40 clinchers, 1 set GP4 tubulars (SR Hubs, both).

I built this little gem in the early 80s, (inspired by Guiseppi Saronni's World Beating eponymous 'Nag'), from components I bought on layaway while I worked as a mechanic and bike builder in an exclusive bike shop. I rode the bike about 100 miles a week for two years, and then on and off unil about 1990, when I finally hung it up in my mom's garage. Last month I brought it out of storage, just in time to get hit with a $4200 tax bill from the IRS. Realizing, as a super busy physician and dad, it's not likely that I'm ever going to put in the hours riding that I used to. I figured I'd be better off passing it on to a collector or cycling afficionado who could really enjoy and appreciate it, while using the money to pay off Uncle Sam.
56cm road/criterium frame, Candy apple red original paint, white decals, very few marks.
Columbus SL triple butted alloy tubing, very light, beautiful investment cast frame lugs, silver soldered joints, the whole bike weighs 20 lbs.
For the more aesthetically minded of you, the bike has the classic clover-leaf bottom bracket cuttout, and Colnago stamped into the dropouts, lugs, down-tube, and (chrome) forks. The craftsmanship is really remarkable.
BTW, It's never once been dumped or crashed.. Complementary unopened jars of Campagnolo grease and tubes of Clement red tire cement come with bike.
"

Note there is a extra 1 set GP4 tubulars, super record hubs. and the frame fits my size well.

so is this 82 Colnago worth $800?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

It really depends on what "worth it" means to you. Yes, it's a vintage Colnago in apparently good condition and Colnago's have a bit more Italian branding recognition than others. If you've have your heart set on a Colnago from that era, it's the right size, and it's local to you, then it's not a bad price. 

A search on Ebay will probably show a range of prices, from $500 or so up to a bit more than the asking price. 

Realize that if you're planning on riding it regularily, parts are very expensive and hard to find compared to bikes 5 years old and newer. It has tubular tires which most would prefer not to deal with. It's likely geared rather high compared to todays bikes (42-53, 13-19 6-7 speed).


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Thats a super-dope bike 
But to me it looks a little bigger than a 56 maybe it's just the angle of the pic but Id have him double check it to be sure. If thats the kind of bike you're looking for Id say yeah it probably is worth it.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

$800 is a very fair price for both buyer and seller. The bike has pantographed brake levers, stem and seatpost that I can see from the photo. If one were to sell these parts alone, you might already get back half of the purchase price. It looks like a 56 cm frame to me.


----------



## ivzhao (Jul 5, 2006)

dnalsaam said:


> $800 is a very fair price for both buyer and seller. The bike has pantographed brake levers, stem and seatpost that I can see from the photo. If one were to sell these parts alone, you might already get back half of the purchase price. It looks like a 56 cm frame to me.



how do you know it has pantographed brake levers, stem and seatpost? i cant see from the picture.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

ivzhao said:


> how do you know it has pantographed brake levers, stem and seatpost? i cant see from the picture.


All three items are visible in the photo. Check out the front of the bar clamping part of the stem, it shows the Colnago logo. If you then look at the brake levers, you can see the triangular shaped cut-out on the side of the brake levers that is standard for Colnago pantographed levers and you can also make out a slight blur where the writing is. For the seatpost, you can also see that there is a slight blurring at the center top which is where many Colnago seatposts were pantographed. If you know what to look for, these elements become quite readily visible. What you can't see is the large chaniring which could also be pantographed.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

The short answer is... probably yes. But (!) I think this is a bit of a "bitsa" - my own super is a leaner and fitter looking machine, with less flamboyant paint scheme. I do also have an "International" with this Saronni inspired colouring but it dates ( for obvious reasons) after his World Champion success. Any pantographing is desirable, but most definitely the chainrings - these early "Supers" were particularly well endowed.... and probably well canibalised. FWIW my Super is a brilliant ride - well up to modern standards apart from the braking ( and if you're really fussy, the down tube shifting.) If this is significantly original, go for it. If it rides well ( and I'd have my doubts here) then rejoice. If it doesn't, either hang it on your wall - where I suspect it has lived a lot of it's life - or sell it on, you'll not lose much.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

This bike was on ebay recently...I almost bought it 

So yea, I guess I found it worth $800.


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

not so sure. Id say the price is a bit high...of course, a lot depends on the group. I bought a 1991 all dura-ace Colnago Master Pui on ebay for $580 a few years ago. paint was chipped in a few spots, but otherwise in great condition. Wasfast is right, parts will be hard to come by, and you cant just slap anything on it...its a Colnago, after all. better up your ebay account.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking at the photo once more, it appears as if the crank is the very rare and sought after 6 arm Colnago crankset. There are 3 visible arms to the spider in the 50% visible part, which would apparently mean that it has 6 arms. These cranks have sold for in excess of $400 on their own...

As for comparing a Campagnolo equipped bike to Dura-Ace... it simply isn't possible. Both may be good rides, but the non-Italian origin makes them far less collectible and valuable. (which makes me often look at the great deals that you can find on Dura-Ace equipped bikes)


----------

